# Ipad et transfert video



## Bloupies (15 Avril 2013)

Bonjour , 

J'ai lu plusieurs topics mais je ne trouve pas de solutions . Je cherche à regarder des vidéos  casi HD qui sont en avi dans mon iPad mini . J'ai utilisé HandBrake pour convertir en MP4 , mais la qualité ne me convient pas .
Quelqu'un aurait une autre solution ?

Deuxième question : Sur l'ipad mini , en étant en wifi , est-ce que les vidéos youtube sont automatiquement en HD ?

Dernière question : Je n'arrive pas à recevoir un signal lorsque je reçois un mail sur GMail , contrairement à l'Iphone ..Il faut que j'aille sur l'appui mail de l'ipad pour émettre le signal , j'ai tout essayé ( push , notification , etc .. )

Merci d'avance pour ceux qui pourront m'aider .


----------



## Jozofa (17 Avril 2013)

Salut,

Il existe des lecteurs pour lire des mkv ou autres sur l'ipad et donc ne pas les convertir. (Gplayer par exemple)

Pour Youtube, je pense que tu as toujours le choix (si présent) de lire en HD ou non.


----------



## MiWii (18 Avril 2013)

En lecteur video que peuvent lire en streaming sans convertir, je rajouterais O'player HD.

Pour gmail, c'est normal, si ton iPad est nouveau, la syncho avec Exchange qui permettait d'avoir les notifications push ont été supprimés. Mais les anciens appareils sur lesquels ça fonctionnait, bah ça marche encore.


----------

